# Which heartworm meds for dog with MDR1 gene?



## taffy11 (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems all of them have drugs MDr1 dogs are not good with. Our dog is mutant/non-mutant. What do you use?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

This is a discussion you should have with your vet since he/she will have to deal with any side effects


----------



## taffy11 (Jan 31, 2012)

The vet didn't know much about mdr1 so it's up to me to do research... All heartworm meds have sensitivity. I just wonder what other rough collie owners use? It's between Revolution and Interceptor now for me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

At the doses used for heartworm prevention, any one of them should be safe especially for a non-mutant/mutant. Personally I don't trust topical heartworm medications like Revolution.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I would discuss it with your vet - although (and I am NOT a vet) I believe most oral heartworm medications are safe for MDR1 breeds - as I discussed this with my previous vet (before we moved) and he said she would be fine on heartworm meds (this is when her status was unknown).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is the list of known problem drugs from the WSU website: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/drugs.aspx

Ivermectin, selamectin, milbemycin, and moxidectin are the relevant drugs for heartworm prevention.


----------



## taffy11 (Jan 31, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Here is the list of known problem drugs from the WSU website: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/drugs.aspx
> 
> Ivermectin, selamectin, milbemycin, and moxidectin are the relevant drugs for heartworm prevention.


Yeah all the meds are on the list! But I talked to the breeder. Mom-dog (dame) is a mutant/mutant but did great with Interceptor, so we will purchase that brand. She says now as an adult they use shots, but I have no idea what shots there are against heartworm (must be sort of like a 3 months medicine shot or so).


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The breeder might be using Proheart. An injection for dogs to protect them from heartworms. Taken off the market for awhile, it is now back. https://animalhealth.pfizer.com/sites/pahweb/US/EN/Products/Pages/ProHeart®6(moxidectin).aspx


----------



## taffy11 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow thanks for the link, do you know why it was off the market?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes. dogs were having reactions to it. Took it off the market and and did some tweaking. Ran test/studies galore and now it is back.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Both of my dogs are mutant/mutant for MDR1. We use Interceptor for them without any problems.


----------

